# Rules for posting in this forum:



## Gumby

Crafts and Hobby work may be shared here. Works which contain written word components, as would be found in stories, poetry, etc, are best placed in their respective forums and are subject to removal at the moderator’s discretion.


----------



## Azu

Gumby said:


> Crafts and Hobby work may be shared here. Works which contain written word components, as would be found in stories, poetry, etc, are best placed in their respective forums and are subject to removal at the moderator’s discretion.



How can I post personal weblink that showcases everything I do including writings? (rhetoric)

I don't wan't to post bit by bit separately such as artworks.

Is it legit to post questions about the same (URL is on my profile) without having to post its contents?


----------



## PiP

If you don't want to share some of your work on WF then add a link to your signature.


----------



## Azu

What difference does adding link in signature make when it's already included in profile?


----------



## Gumby

When you add a link to your signature, it is visible to members each time you post on the forum.


----------



## Azu

Thank you all for the advice.

Done!


----------



## NobodyParticular

What is up with the Tavern that I cannot post? I'm assuming it's a newbie thing? I just don't remember the qualifications.


----------

